
The Chinese lab poised to study world's most dangerous pathogens (2017) - kuprel
https://web.archive.org/web/20170223045512/https://www.nature.com/news/inside-the-chinese-lab-poised-to-study-world-s-most-dangerous-pathogens-1.21487
======
kuprel
For anyone interested, here is a letter from 27 scientists asserting that the
virus originated in wildlife:
[https://doi.org/10.1016/S0140-6736(20)30418-9](https://doi.org/10.1016/S0140-6736\(20\)30418-9)

------
aburan28
Oh lord here we go again with spreading conspiracy theories. Yes there is a
BSL-4 lab in Wuhan but the idea that this has anything to do with covid 19 is
batshit (no pun intended).

~~~
robk
How do you know?

